# SS Discount on Original SWAT Boots



## Arrow 4 (Apr 11, 2013)

We recently added Original SWAT boots to our line up. These are super comfortable from day one. I would probably not recommend these boots for a tour in A-stan climbing mountains, but for training and everyday wear they are hard to beat, especially at the price.

So to get things started, we are offering a 10% discount to Shadows Spear members, just enter SSBOOT as the coupon code.

http://www.emergingtacticalsolutions.com/Original-SWAT-Boots_c202.htm

Thanks


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 11, 2013)

These are my absolute, hands-down favorite boot.  I took these through Afghanistan, a survival trial through the 7000' of New Mexico mountains, and through a GoRuck challenge and they're still kicking ass.  Arrow 4 is correct when he says they're super comfortable from Day 1.  I took these out of the box literally two days before doing a 20 mile ruck up and down mountains in a day.  They held up super solid and I didnt get a single blister.  It helps that they wont break your budget like Nike or Rockys.


----------

